# Lang Lang - Memory



## Daniel18

I am a fan of both Yundi Li and Lang Lang. I was wondering what you all thought of Lang Lang's latest CD, "Memory". It was released last week, so this might be old news to some of you........but I found this link if you have not checked it out.

If you get a chance, let me know what you think!

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/eplayer/?ID=langlang-memory

Thanks!


----------



## liebeslieder

i do not think Chopin's sonata no.3 is related to childhood. Sonata 3 is very pastoral, and it is closely related to his intimacy with George Sand. it was created on an island in south.(perhaps in 1843 or 1844)
that is Frederic Chopin's mildest time during his tragical life.

Lang Lang is obviously different with Yundi Li. 

i like only a few part of his recordings, most of which are superskill works. his skill is exellent, which you can see from his Liszt Hung. Dance No.2 arranged by Horowitz. 

however, in most of his recordings, his key touch is boring. (i do not know how to describe. unmeaning? barren? ... oh, one of my major professors, who comes back from US likes him very much.)


----------

